# Frühlings Jam 2010 in Köln: 10.-11. April



## trialJam-Cologne (16. Januar 2010)

*Datum steht fest*​

*10 - 11 April 2010​*

weitere Infos folgen....​


----------



## python (17. Januar 2010)

jaa wie geil diesmal komme ich auf jedenfall auch letzes mal ich beim discofestival an dem weekend 

bis denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialzombie (26. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Januar 2010)

Ich freu' mich auf euch alle


----------



## jan_hl (26. Januar 2010)

Ich komm evtl. auch vorbei, muss eh mal wieder meine Eltern in Bonn besuchen


----------



## siede. (26. Januar 2010)

Neues Jahr, selbe Frage: kommt jemand an Mainz vorbei und möchte eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden??? Würde nur sehr ungern (bzw. überhaupt nicht) alleine mit dem Auto 340 km zurücklegen. Ansonnsten wirds dann per Zug laufen müssen - was auch nicht umbedingt günstig ist.
Hat der Alex aka. stonebreaker eigentlich 'n Auto?

Gruß, Alex


----------



## bike-show.de (26. Januar 2010)

Termin ist geblockt.


----------



## python (26. Januar 2010)

wie jetzt geblockt? wird verschoben oder wie?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. Januar 2010)

nääää, ich glaub der herr bike show meint damit, dass er den termin in seinem kalender blockt, um kommen zu können.

@siede: mal schauen, is ja noch ne menge zeit bis dahin. aber ich denke schon. wir klärn das noch.


----------



## bike-show.de (27. Januar 2010)

python schrieb:


> wie jetzt geblockt? wird verschoben oder wie?



War ja auch grausames Denglisch von mir...

Max hat recht: Habe mir den Termin reserviert


----------



## python (27. Januar 2010)

okay sehr gut ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialzombie (29. Januar 2010)

ich habe mir das we extra urlaub genommen :-D

vorrausseztung ist das ich bis dahin ein neues bike habe ;-)


----------



## python (29. Januar 2010)

joaa das hoffe ich doch !


----------



## bikersemmel (30. Januar 2010)

bin auch dabei. freu mich.


----------



## CityTrial (3. Februar 2010)

Wenns bei dem Datun bleibt, werde ich auch dabei sein


----------



## montykai (4. Februar 2010)

ich bin au dabei aber warscheinlich nur 1 tag


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Februar 2010)

Trial wie Street Bike wird im Gepäck sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Februar 2010)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Trial wie Street Bike wird im GepÃ¤ck sein !



Unterschreib' ich so!


----------



## linus93 (21. Februar 2010)

komme am 10. morgens aus texas
werde mal sehn was der flug für spüren hinterläst.
aber da binn ich


----------



## Thiemsche (22. Februar 2010)

Bin och dabei.
Kann man wie letztes Jahr in der Halle übernachten?


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde klar kann man in der Halle neben dem Container schlafen ! 

würde mich freuen wenn ihr Euch auf www.fruehlingserwachen.eu unverbindlich anmelden könnt so das ich später ein Überblick bekomme zweck dem Essen und Trinken ...

*WEITERE INFOS IN DEN NÄCHSTEN TAGE*


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. Februar 2010)

denke, dass ich auch kommen werde......


----------



## curry4king (27. Februar 2010)

gibt es Rockstar für umsonst? :-D


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. Februar 2010)

nein, aber ich hoffe es gibt wieder einen pool.....


----------



## Eisbein (27. Februar 2010)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> nein, aber ich hoffe es gibt wieder einen pool.....



das wäre dann DAS argument für mich.


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (27. Februar 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> das wäre dann DAS argument für mich.



@Eisbein ja klar Pool dabei und du natürlich mit Linus die *Poolmeister*


----------



## Eisbein (28. Februar 2010)

hey phill.
ich muss mal sehen wie das passt. Genau davor das wochenende sind ja die koxx days, zeit ist da, aber geld wa 
Aber ich denke ich finde da schon ne lösung. Das kann ich mir ja nicht entgehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montykai (28. Februar 2010)

wann ist den start am samstag und wo genau ??? und wie ischs mit essen und trinken ???  und wie viel geld wird man so brauchen ???


----------



## crazy-spy (28. Februar 2010)

Ich war bisher ja auf keiner dieser legendären Jams, würd mich aber reizen, da ich jetzt gerade mit Trial begonnen habe und gerne natürliche Artgenossen zum Abschauen und Tipps einholen treffen würde 

Wo spieltn das ganze? Indoor und/oder Outdoor? Welche Spots so? 

Würde also auch kommen, sofern man mich mitnimmt


----------



## Eisbein (28. Februar 2010)

crazy-spy schrieb:


> Ich war bisher ja auf keiner dieser legendären Jams, würd mich aber reizen, da ich jetzt gerade mit Trial begonnen habe und gerne natürliche Artgenossen zum Abschauen und Tipps einholen treffen würde
> 
> Wo spieltn das ganze? Indoor und/oder Outdoor? Welche Spots so?
> 
> Würde also auch kommen, sofern man mich mitnimmt



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393451&highlight=fr%FChlings+jam  einfach mal anschauen dann weist du was ungefährt abgeht. 

@montykai, wieviel geld du brauchst, ist davon abhängig was du am abend noch so machst  
Ich denke aber phil wird die tage nochmal details bekannt geben. aber viel war es eigentlich nicht.


----------



## vip (3. März 2010)

5 Minuten zu Fuß zur Wohnungstür 

Denke ich komm auch mal rum.


----------



## CityTrial (7. März 2010)

Muss mich wohl zu 95% wieder abmelden. Hab mich gestern aufs Gesicht gelegt und mir dabei auch die Schulter stark geprellt. Vorraussichtlich werde ich also nicht da sein. Fest steht es jedoch noch nicht ganz.


----------



## linus93 (7. März 2010)

hey du hast noch nen monat zeit bis dahin sind sogar fast schon brüche verheilt


----------



## CityTrial (7. März 2010)

Deshalb sagte ich ja eventuell nicht. Hoffe es natürlich schon !


----------



## Eisbein (8. März 2010)

sooo. Also dann melde ich mal Team Berlin an. 
Wir kommen wohl zu dritt. Icke84, Pippi und meine wenigkeit. 

Wer von wo, wie anreist ist noch nicht geklährt, aber fest steht: Wir kommen.


----------



## Trialzombie (11. März 2010)

fest steht das ich auch komme mit Marcel (pyton hier im forum)

freu mich schon  das wird der hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python (11. März 2010)

python lars wenn ich bitten darf, aber du hast es ja nicht so mit der deutschen sprache 

aber wird auf jedenfall geil !!!


----------



## linus93 (12. März 2010)

steffen bist du noch am leben ??
kommste??


----------



## Goettinger (12. März 2010)

hey naaaa klaaar komme ich!  kann mir doch das nicht entgehen lassen 
der termin ist schon mit todesrot im kalender notiert 
lars, marci, wir fahren dann zusammen 
linus, reservier uns schonmal nen zimmer  wieder mit holländern drin oder was das waren?! den wir die nachtruhe gegönnt haben


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. März 2010)

Ich und mein Kollege Hüngi werden auch anreisen mit den 24ern


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. März 2010)

Mensch Kohlwheelz mit fällt gerade ein, dass man sich schon seit jahren ausm Forum kennt, aber nie auf irgendeiner session gesehen hat........ yes, freu mich......bis denn

P.S. Helm nicht vergessen->Helmpflicht


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. März 2010)

Wir fahren jetzt immer mit Helm Scheene Giro Freu mich auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (13. März 2010)

nein dann hätte man ja nicht die tolle halle
und das tolle kölsch
aber jeder km lohnt sich


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. März 2010)

Sollten Dennis und ich vorbei kommen, ist es möglich, unsere Street Bikes auch zuverwenden? Sprich eben Skatehalle?


----------



## linus93 (13. März 2010)

also ab 22 uhr ist die skatehalle frei. und vormittags auch


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. März 2010)

bin auch am start


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (20. März 2010)

yees. clemens......gute arbeit. werden immer mehr. dieses jahr scheints ja richtig rund zu gehen......freu mich.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. März 2010)

das wird ja megaaa fett. aber ich hoffe das auch wieder der pool aufgebaut wird damit das moppeltier nach dem harten fahren entspannen kann ^^
*ich freu mich sooo  * ^^


----------



## Eisbein (22. März 2010)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> bin auch am start



mit transporter?


----------



## Trialmaniax (22. März 2010)

muss ich mal abchecken


----------



## tommytrialer (23. März 2010)

ich glaube ich bin mal wieder der Einzige der nicht kann


----------



## montykai (27. März 2010)

eine anfahrs beschreibung wär nicht schlecht oder zumindest wo sich getroffen wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. März 2010)

Wenn Bedarf besteht, kann ich einer Gruppe vom Hauptbahnhof aus Begleitservice bieten. Vom HBF sind es 2 S-Bahn Stationen und 5Mins Radfahren.


----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2010)

montykai schrieb:


> eine anfahrs beschreibung wär nicht schlecht oder zumindest wo sich getroffen wird


http://tinyurl.com/yzmcosz  das leben kann manchmal so einfach sein


----------



## linus93 (28. März 2010)

und wer hat die laengste anreise???


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2010)

team Berlin: 600km

wer kommt drüber?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. März 2010)

Gib auf Nico, Linus ist in den USA


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2010)

das zählt nur wenn er direkt nach dem jam wieder zurückfliegt


----------



## Icke84 (28. März 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> team Berlin: 600km
> 
> wer kommt drüber?



und team berlin hat bestimmt wida mehr technikzeugs als trialzeug dabei


----------



## Karatekunst (29. März 2010)

hi komme auch vorbei.aber am 10 netn


----------



## Karatekunst (2. April 2010)

was muss man an schutzkleidung tragen?
ist da war vorschrift oder jedem selbst überlassen?

da ich noch keinen Helm habe und zur zeit auch leider keine kohle dafür.

mfg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. April 2010)

In der Halle gilt Helmpflicht, alles andere ist optional.
Geld fÃ¼r einen Helm sollte immer da sein


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (5. April 2010)

ich denke mal ich komme auch rum...auf ne cola...


----------



## MisterLimelight (5. April 2010)

> ich glaube ich bin mal wieder der Einzige der nicht kann



nein, ich werde auch nicht kommen. Samstags arbeiten und Geburtstag vom Opa.


----------



## siede. (5. April 2010)

bei mir wirds auch wieder nicht klappen... zwei Tage davor b-day, dann Feiern, dann Klassentreffen :-/


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (5. April 2010)

Ich bin höchstwarscheinlich auch am Start 

gruß
Matze


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (6. April 2010)

*Wegbeschreibung: *
*
AbenteuerHallen KALK und Cologne bike & skatepark*
*Mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln:*

    * Mit der KVB ab Deutz Bahnhof mit Linie 9 Richtung Königsforst oder Linie 1 Richtung Refrath oder Bensberg bis U- Bahn Haltestelle Kalk Kapelle
    * von dort in die Wiersbergstraße
    * immer geradeaus bis Schlagbaum/ein kleines Fußgängertor
    * dieses passieren
    * Auf der rechten Seite sieht man dann schon die AbenteuerHallenKALK. In 500m Entfernung der AbenteuerHallen befindet sich die S-Bahn Haltestelle Trimbornstraße (Fahrplan S12)






*Mit dem Auto:*

    * von der Kalker Hauptstraße biegen Sie ab in die Kapellenstr.
    * geradeaus bis Kreisverkehr
    * im Kreisverkehr abbiegen in die Dillenburger Str.
    * nach ca. 300 Metern biegen Sie rechts in die Christian-Sünner-Str.
    * nach ca. 100 Metern befindet sich der Haupteingang der AbenteuerHallenKALK. Parkplätze sind vor Ort








So falls ihr noch Fragen haben solltet könnt ihr mich auch Tel. 01787964826 erreichen.

Schlafmöglichkeiten sind in der Halle gegeben brinngt euch nur eine Isomatte und Schlafsack mit. Wer lust hat kann auch sein Bett mitschleppen. 

Greets Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goettinger (6. April 2010)

was geht am freitag??? sonst droh ich moppel an vorbeizukommen


----------



## Eisbein (6. April 2010)

wir werden freitag anreisen, werden aber auch nicht vor 23Uhr da sein...


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (6. April 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wir werden freitag anreisen, werden aber auch nicht vor 23Uhr da sein...



Werd da sein und Euch den roten Teppich hinlegen ...
vergiss die Bademeisterkappe nicht 


p.s an die Reisende die von weit weit her kommen es besteht die möglichkeit bei uns auch Freitag Abend anzureisen ...

meldet Euch nur kurz bei mir an ....


----------



## vollidiot (7. April 2010)

Kommt vllt. jmd. an Braunschweig vorbei und kann einen einsamen Trialradfahrer einsammeln?
Das wäre nicht schlecht. Ich bin auch bereit, mich an Spritkosten etc. zu beteiligen.


----------



## Icke84 (7. April 2010)

vollidiot schrieb:


> Kommt vllt. jmd. an Braunschweig vorbei und kann einen einsamen Trialradfahrer einsammeln?
> Das wäre nicht schlecht. Ich bin auch bereit, mich an Spritkosten etc. zu beteiligen.



Marko (BraunschweigXL) wollte doch kommen, klink dich doch bei dem ein.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (7. April 2010)

MArco wohnt nur leider seit 2005 in Bremen.... und ich reise wohl schon FReitag an, da ich meine Freundin in Münster absetzen muss... also was geht Freitag abend ?  ? ?


----------



## Icke84 (7. April 2010)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> MArco wohnt nur leider seit 2005 in Bremen.... und ich reise wohl schon FReitag an, da ich meine Freundin in Münster absetzen muss... also was geht Freitag abend ?  ? ?



Dann muss der Marko sich mal BremenXL nennen 

Ja was geht Freitag, wir kommen an und werden wahrscheinlich schonmal ne runde trialn. Oder wolltest du Freitag schon feiern gehn? dann geht ja Samstag nix mehr, jedenfalls bei mir nicht


----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2010)

pfff marcus du null 

Also ich denke mal nicht das ich freitag abend noch was machen werde, außer vll. 2-3 Bier trinken und bisschen trialen.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (7. April 2010)

kenn da nen netten laden... Live Musik Hall... da kann man nen bissel Bier trinken... das wäre doch nett für den ersten Abend


----------



## Eisbein (7. April 2010)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> kenn da nen netten laden... Live Musik Hall... da kann man nen bissel Bier trinken... das wäre doch nett für den ersten Abend


ich würde sagen dass entscheiden wir spontan vor ort? Wir kommen ja auch erst zwischen 23 und 24Uhr an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (7. April 2010)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> kenn da nen netten laden... Live Musik Hall... da kann man nen bissel Bier trinken... das wäre doch nett für den ersten Abend



Hey Marko,

und ein kühles Blondes werd ich dir schon mal kalt stellen


----------



## linus93 (8. April 2010)

morgen um 14 eurer zeit beginnt meine anreise
hoffe ich hab kein grosse problehm mit der zeit 
biss dan freu mich


----------



## Eisbein (8. April 2010)

linus93 schrieb:


> morgen um 14 eurer zeit beginnt meine anreise
> hoffe ich hab kein grosse problehm mit der zeit
> biss dan freu mich


na nicht das ich nachher den pool ganz allein aufbauen muss


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (8. April 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> na nicht das ich nachher den pool ganz allein aufbauen muss





Yep Linus da hat Nico recht nur zu zweit seid ihr Bademeister in the Hood..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. April 2010)

Zur Not meldet sich der Jam-Support zum Einsatz


----------



## bike 20 (8. April 2010)

wir Leipziger werden morgen gegen 17uhr kommen.


----------



## Icke84 (9. April 2010)

hey, wollt nur ma fragen ob ne flex am start is? bis nachher


----------



## Icke84 (10. April 2010)

Hey Jungs,

ich liefer einfach mal aktuelle Bilder von Samstag 9:30Uhr  für diejenigen die sich noch entscheiden wollen.
































Marcus


----------



## bikersemmel (10. April 2010)

geil, geil, Jungs. Halle schön präpariert. bis gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goettinger (11. April 2010)

LOOOOS!!! foto´s rein hier jetze


----------



## Trialzombie (11. April 2010)

Steffen und Moppel beim kuscheln ;-)


----------



## Goettinger (11. April 2010)

ey was das denn???? 
ich kann mich an nix erinnern!!!! 
ich bin morgen aber anders aufgewacht ( nein nicht zu2. in einem sack!) 

moppel was hast du mit mir gemacht????


----------



## bike 20 (11. April 2010)

War auf jedenfall ne geile Sache, nächstes Jahr kommen wir wieder!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. April 2010)

Ich bin total im Eimer; mir tut alles weh, kam kaum alleine aus der Badewann, kann meine Arme kaum noch heben-so muss das sein!
Freue mich auf nÃ¤chtes Jahr!

Und ich glaube nÃ¤chstes Jahr werden wohl auch _einige_ mehr mit StreetrÃ¤dern im GepÃ¤ck anreisen


----------



## Kohlwheelz (11. April 2010)

War auf jeden fall sehr Cool auch wenn wir nur 1 Tag da waren. Freuen uns auch schon auf nächstes Jahr und hoffen auf mehr Streeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialJam-Cologne (12. April 2010)

Hallo Frühlings Junkies ,


zu erst mal möchte ich mich bei euch bedanken und freue mich das ihr zahlreich erschienen seit  besonderen dank 

Danke an die freiwilligen Helfer.
Danke an Nico und Markus für die Pics & Vids.
Danke an die Poolmeister Nico und Linus.
Danke an die die da waren und es gefallen hat.
Danke an die Moderatoren hier im Forum für das pinnen meines Threads ( Marko, wodka o, ecols, Fabi ).
Danke an die Küchen Crew ( Dany,Franziska,Sabrina,Caro).

@Matze ... das nächste mal sperre ich die Jungs aus 
@Kai ... dein Naturspot werd ich dir für nächstes Jahr bauen 
@Semmel ... pflicht beide Tage da sein und auch da pennen 
@Marco ... für dich das nächste mal Speisequark und ein Bier aufs Haus 
@Steffen & Moppelkop beim nächsten mal wird die Strafe größer ausfallen wenn ihr den Pool verweigert 




Ich hoffe wir sehen uns nächstes Jahr wieder ......


*DANKE !!! *


p.s COSMOS DAY die zweite am 2. Mai 2010 .... geheimTip


----------



## bikersemmel (12. April 2010)

Kleines feedback:

Es war wie im letzten Jahr eine sehr geile Aktion.
Kann ich nur jedem, der nicht da war weiterempfehlen.

@ Phill: auch wir haben zu danken, ohne Dich hätte die Aktion garnicht stattegfunden.
 Also Danke dass du dich für uns so stark machst und die Szene über die Grenzen Kölns hinaus zusammenführst.

@ Marco: danke für die Tipps (und die anschaulichen und selbst für mich verständlichen Erklärungen )

Hoffe ich sehe einen Großteil von euch in 3 Wochen am Cosmos Day wieder.

Warte gespannt auf die Videos.

LG


----------



## Eisbein (12. April 2010)

Ich kann mich semmel nur anschließen. Großen dank an phil für die organisation.

Auch fetten dank das du samstag nacht noch so lang wach warst.

Es war wie immer ein fest. 
Ich wünsch euch viel spass beim cosmos day, wir werden nicht da sein.


----------



## duro e (12. April 2010)

möchte mich auch nochmal bei allen bedanken .
es war einfach super geil , wie immer halt ^^-
hoffe nächstes jahr gehts noch steiler und noch mehr leute sind da-
es lohnt sich!!


----------



## montykai (15. April 2010)

ja danke auch von mir war cool au wen ich lieber drausen gefahren naja  gibt es den ein video davon ??


----------



## Icke84 (16. April 2010)

montykai schrieb:


> ja danke auch von mir war cool au wen ich lieber drausen gefahren naja  gibt es den ein video davon ??



jap, wird es geben, wenn ich zeit finde es zu schneiden


----------



## montykai (17. April 2010)

ok cool


----------

